# Adobe PDFMaker for Word 2003



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi 

We have been running a version of Adobe PDFMaker with Word 2000 and it works fine. I have no idea where this program came from as it was not installed by me. I am now trying to get it to run on a Windows XP machine that has Word 2003. The only download that I can find is for Word 97 - Where can I download a version of PDFMaker for Word 2003 or is there even one available. 

thanks. 
J


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

It looks like Adobe made it free for Office 97 and no longer offers an updated version. I use PDFCreator http://www.pdfforge.org/products/pdfcreator freeware. It works with my Office 2003 and AutoCad 2006.


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah I thought it was strange that they would not offer an updated version - I mean who the hell uses Word 97 anymore. I will try that creator that you sent me thanks.


----------

